# New launch at Cowford on Hwy 20



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The boat launch at Cowford (where Hwy 20 crosses the Choctawhatchee River in Walton County) has been completly rebuilt to make it safer and easier to launch. Previously the sloop was so steep it was dangerous. The new launch extends 20 feet into the river. 

Bream, shellcrack, bass, etc fishing has been excellent for months but is tapering off somewhat due to the heat.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Good infor. Thanks....


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

we just had a bass tournament out of there. if you have a 20ft bass boat becarful if the water is down once you hit the end of that 20ft in the water it drops. other that than nice place, nobody had any troubles launching decent amount of parking. and having 12+ boats was easy to manuver so i believe that did a nice job and i'm sure we will be launching from there again.


----------

